# Flugzeugkondensstreifen nachmachen



## Rodpacker (15. Mai 2003)

hallo,
ich bräuchte 'nen Tutorial wie ich es hinbekomme, dass z.B. eine Schrift so aussieht wie die Kondensstreifen von Flugzeugen.  Diese "Spuren" die Flugzeuge am Himmelhinterlassen und die dann mit der Zeit verblassen.  Sie sind schlauchförmig und werden mit der Zeit immer transparenter allerdings nicht gleichmäßig.... und genau diesen Effekt bräuchte ich....

wär echt saucool, wenn jemand heir 'ne Lösung wüßte!!!!

danke mfg Rodpacker


----------



## LostPixel (21. Mai 2003)

Kannst mir ja mal ein Foto von Kondensstreifen schicken damit ich mir was drunter vorstellen kann.
Hast du schon irgendwelche Tests in Photoshop gemacht?


----------



## Kind der Sonne (21. Mai 2003)

Folgende Lösung ist "zusammengedacht":

Du machst eine Linie, die immer dünner wird. Wie das geht weiß ich aber nicht  

Dann filterst du ungefähr zehnmal mit dem Gaußschen Weichzeichner drüber und versuchst dann mit einem anderen Filter (Störungsfilter???) unregelmäßige Fleckchen hinzubekommen.


----------



## Philip Kurz (21. Mai 2003)

Hm, eine Linie die immer dünner wird ...

Das könnte man mit dem Polygonlasso machen, also quasi ein langes, dünnes dreieck.


----------



## Philip Kurz (21. Mai 2003)

Jap, ich habe mal was ausprobiert. Aber je öfter ich es sehe, umso schlechter sieht es aus. Aber das mit den Störungen kriegt man unter Umständen auch mit Renderingfilter > Wolken hin. Das überflüssige wegschneiden, Gauscher Weichzeichner und Ineinanderkopieren.


----------



## cur (22. Mai 2003)

Hi,
dann nehm doch einfach das Pinsel-Werkzeug und geh dann  nochmal mit dem Gausschen Weichzeichner drüber, dann wird es "flockiger", und nicht so gleichmäßig  

cur


----------



## Raymi (22. Mai 2003)

ich würde die airbrush nehmen und also kopf würde ich einen, mit einer störung versehenen kopf nehmen, dann die linie einfach etwas sprühen und mit dem wischfinger bearbeiten


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (22. Mai 2003)

aber bei dem bild ist ja nur ein streifen hinter der klaren schrift.
er will aber die schrift wie den weißen streifen haben.


----------



## Philip Kurz (23. Mai 2003)

Stimmt (erst lesen...).

Dann würde ich sagen, weiße Schrift, Weichzeichner, Störungen hinzufügen, mit dem Radiergummi ein bischen was wegmachen oder vielleicht auch etwas verwischen, vor einen Wolkenhintergrund und die Deckkraft verringern.
Das sieht dann so aus, als wenn ein Flugzeug eine Liebesbotschaft an den Himmel geschrieben hätte (oder was anders  ).


----------

